

Russia Displays a New Military Prowess in Ukraine’s East - ytNumbers
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/22/world/europe/new-prowess-for-russians.html?hpw&rref=world&_r=0

======
alexsilver
Looks like Russia has learned well from US tactics :)

